# it just won't die



## Timmy_l25 (May 1, 2004)

I own a 1989 Maxima Gxe, original transmission, original engine, 230,000 miles, and the engine light has not come on once. Sometimes when stuff breaks it will fix itself. The sunroof stopped working, but then worked several weeks later. the same happened to the dimmer switch, the trunk button, the clock, and the back left window. they all work fine now, and have for awhile, i did nothing to fix it. It has never broken down, it just keeps going. are all maxima's this reliable?


----------



## Lem6687 (May 1, 2004)

Timmy_l25 said:


> I own a 1989 Maxima Gxe, original transmission, original engine, 230,000 miles, and the engine light has not come on once. Sometimes when stuff breaks it will fix itself. The sunroof stopped working, but then worked several weeks later. the same happened to the dimmer switch, the trunk button, the clock, and the back left window. they all work fine now, and have for awhile, i did nothing to fix it. It has never broken down, it just keeps going. are all maxima's this reliable?


Thats great! I have a 91 maxima GXE, hope the same goes for that too!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL!!
mine has 207k miles on it and I beat the crap out of it every day.. still running strong.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

i have 146k and still beating the crap out of it


----------



## ElBarto (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, i guess i have bad luck or something. my 90 gxe with 127000 miles has actually broken down before, it needed a new alternator. my passenger side window stoped working but it didnt fix itself. other than that the car has run fine.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

ElBarto said:


> wow, i guess i have bad luck or something. my 90 gxe with 127000 miles has actually broken down before, it needed a new alternator. my passenger side window stoped working but it didnt fix itself. other than that the car has run fine.


But there is no dout that i havent dropped money in to crap like that tho................


----------



## maxima_stallion (Apr 22, 2004)

*Good*

I drive a 1991 GXE, 220,000 km. (136K miles) and still running like NEW. Everything works except the power antenna which was accidentally folded when extended and I had to retract it permanently. I also kick the crap out of it every day!!


----------



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a 91 GXE with 400,000km (230,000miles), original transmission/engine. Fixed a number of routine maintenance stuff since I got it in 1999:

-- exhaust manifold studs
-- lower exhaust pipe
-- replaced one injector
-- fuel/brake lines
-- starter (2x), alternator (1x)
-- radiator motor
-- power steeering hose

I have to do the ff this week:
-- replace Y-pipe
-- do an allignment

I know i need to change the ff in the foreseeable future: 
-- timing belt and water pump 
-- replace window regulators
-- decide to fix my whinning steering wheel pump or cope with the noice 
-- suspension problems (need to replace shocks/struts) 
-- new tires (in about a year) 
-- investigate an electrical problem associated with change battery light (alternator is fine and battery is new) 

==> altogether, I am impressed with the car...it just keeps going and going, and I would want to save for a downpayment for a newer model soon.

Keep driving....it moves but watch for the cops, just got a speeding ticket on I-70/76 in PA area (83m/h in a 55 zone)..and had to decide what to do.... I live in MD.

Noela




maxima_stallion said:


> I drive a 1991 GXE, 220,000 km. (136K miles) and still running like NEW. Everything works except the power antenna which was accidentally folded when extended and I had to retract it permanently. I also kick the crap out of it every day!!


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I got 220k on mine beat the living hell out of it for almost 3 years and only left me stranded once when the clutch pedal assembly broke. engine runs real strong with original working vtc. heard what they sound like when they tick for the first time yesterday. it was on a 94


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Timmy_l25 said:


> I own a 1989 Maxima Gxe, original transmission, original engine, 230,000 miles, and the engine light has not come on once. Sometimes when stuff breaks it will fix itself. The sunroof stopped working, but then worked several weeks later. the same happened to the dimmer switch, the trunk button, the clock, and the back left window. they all work fine now, and have for awhile, i did nothing to fix it. It has never broken down, it just keeps going. are all maxima's this reliable?


Dude you can't kill the 3rd gens... they are tanks... the only thing that ended up killing my was a stupid drunk chick who ran a stop sign in front of me


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

91 Maxima GXE 190000+ and still runnin better than half of the new cars on the market. Ive had a broken rear window and there is a lifter sticking in the engine everytime i start it after it has sat for awhile, other than that the original engine and transmission still work perfect! I love this car and wont part with it til I have to.


----------



## JerryT (Jul 19, 2004)

91SE, Ruby Pearl
297,5++ and will be over 300,000 within 6 weeks
original engine with no mods, rebuilt 5 speed


----------

